# Considering Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor



## Hurriken (Jan 13, 2006)

I have a twenty gallon long with some plants that I am hoping could house some of these. My PH runs 6.5-7 generally and the tank has been running for a month and a half. It is currently housing some shrimp. I have a few questions though.

What is the difference between Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor victoria and Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor multicolor? As I understand these are the two smallest Pseudocrenilabrus Are these both mouth brooders? (I'm addicted to MB's) Is one colored different than the others? Will this work?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think the victoria is more colorful. Do you have a source for them? IME they are not easy to find.


----------



## Hurriken (Jan 13, 2006)

There is a guy here selling Multicolor Multicolor, he has 8 breeding group.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes I was able to find those...just not the victoria.


----------



## Hurriken (Jan 13, 2006)

Victoria is what I really want. I have been waiting two years to get this tank up and running I suppose I should hold out!


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

The _victoriae_ is basically yellow, the _multicolor_ is mostly blue. The color was the reason _victoriae_ was originally brought into the hobby as _philander_, but it was determined much later that was the wrong ID. The _multicolor_ stays smaller, as well, I've seen the yellow ones close to three inches.


----------



## Hurriken (Jan 13, 2006)

Would I be better off with Multicolor multicolor in my twenty long? Am I headed for a nightmare of aggression? I was really hoping to put a mouth brooder in this tank.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

I kept victoriae( a pair) in a 29 g tank without so much agressions, yu'll have to densely plant the tank to provide the maximum of hideouts for the stressed fishes. A very nice yello colored fish.
xris


----------



## Hurriken (Jan 13, 2006)

OK thanks. Great photo album you have.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

thanks.


----------

